# Tou 2012 - Yellow Tail blinker



## ppozo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Guys

I own a Touareg V6 TDI , Sport w/Nav 2012 brought in TX last year.

I'm moving to Europe and the Tou will going with me… 

One of the problems I want to figure out before move the car to Europe is the yellow tail blinkers. I disassembled the tail lamps and I saw there is a connector for the yellow bulb but is empty. 

I think if I connect a new bulb and change the codes in the ECU the tail yellow blinkers will work as in the European cars. 

Anybody know what codes I have to change to do this?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ppozo (Jun 7, 2013)

Any European Tou (7P) 2011-2013 can post the module 09 code ? 

Thanks


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

_Moderated for content_ 

I too am looking to do this for aesthetics, don't feel like spending a grand on LED tails. Yours is more out of necessity though.


----------



## ppozo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi folks 

I have tried changing the code to enable the tail markers to yellow bulbs with no success. 

These are the long codes (module 09 Cent Electr) of my Treg (the first) and others USA ones 

26 00 10 12 97 3C 5D 01 00 20 18 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 46 08 82 01 02 61 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 12 97 3C 5D 01 00 20 18 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 66 08 82 01 02 61 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 12 97 3C 5D 01 00 20 18 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 66 08 82 01 02 61 00 00 00 02 00 00 


The following are codes of Treg 7P (2011 & 2012) from Germany: 

26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 47 08 06 01 02 41 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 47 08 06 01 02 41 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 67 08 06 01 02 41 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 67 08 06 01 02 41 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 00 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 67 08 06 01 02 45 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 67 08 06 01 02 41 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 10 D1 34 BF 01 00 21 00 00 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 47 08 06 01 02 41 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 67 08 06 01 02 41 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 95 D7 34 FF 01 00 21 00 00 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 67 08 06 01 03 45 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 00 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 67 08 06 01 02 45 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 47 08 06 01 02 41 00 00 00 02 00 00 
26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 67 08 06 01 02 41 00 00 00 02 00 00 
22 00 10 11 D1 B4 5D 01 00 21 00 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 67 08 0E 00 02 41 0 00 00 00 20 0 00 
26 00 10 11 D1 34 5D 01 00 21 00 03 00 00 5D 0C 43 1C 67 08 06 01 02 41 00 00 00 02 00 00 


In Byte 10 there is an option for American side markers. I have unselected it (HEX value 10) and nothing happens. I wrote 00 as in German cars and neither. 











Any idea what code I have to change to enable the tail amber blinkers?


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

May also want to try the VAG-Com forum. It's kind of hit and miss around here.


----------



## ppozo (Jun 7, 2013)

Well guys at last I did it, and I have got my tail markers in Yelow 

Thanks to Dana from Ross-Tech who gave me the clues to program de ECU…

This is how I made it. This works in my 2012 TDI sport w/Nav Touareg. *Do it at your own risk. …*

All you need is to buy the yellow bulb and have the VagCom cable to program the ECU.

I bought the bulb at: 

http://www.cheapvolkswagenparts.com...teid=215957&vehicleid=1502740&diagram=9242805

(7 - signal bulb 2011-12, ON BODY) Part number N10256407. ($ 3.84 each) . 

Using the stock screwdriver, disassemble the rear lamps on the car body 


































Now we have to make a “hole” for the new bulb by removing the inside piece of plastic. I don’t know why the hell VW put this plastic here ??


















Use a Dremel, pliers or other cutting tool to cut out and remove this f***** plastic piece.



























Once the lamps are assembled, next step is to re-program the ECU

With the Vagcom cable and the software from Ross-Tech we have to:

Address: 46 (Central Conv. / BCM2 2.0) 
Use the Security Access code: 16017 
And in the Adaptation function selecting the following
channels:

Channel 195 – Change value from 13832 to 5124
Channel 196 – Change value from 13864 to 5156
Channel 207 – Change value from 0 to 13836
Channel 208 – Change value from 0 to 13868

You can test each value and if works save it. 

Done this , voila .. The directional rear tails in Yellow like European cars…











It is recommendable make a complete scan and write down the values before making any change. Be careful don´t change any other channel values. 

One more thing, if you are going to play with the lights do it while the battery is charging…… 

Now the next home work is to enable the rear fog lamps

ppozo


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Glad you got it working...another mod for me to accomplish after my trip. Thanks for taking the lead on this and getting some answers!

I too looked into the rear fog situation, the reflector in the tail will accomodate the required bulb, don't think there's any wiring down there to allow for it to illuminate though.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

I wonder if this mod will work on my 12 Tiguan, I don't like the turn signals "a la Buick".


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

ppozo said:


> Well guys at last I did it, and I have got my tail markers in Yelow
> 
> Thanks to Dana from Ross-Tech who gave me the clues to program de ECU…
> 
> ...


*THANK YOU!!!* The _only_ thing I don't like about my 12T'regLux is the rear turn signals... Was looking to have a friend in Frankfurt ship me a set from there, but found out they weren't compatible...

Ordered the bulbs - will post the results when it's done.


----------



## ppozo (Jun 7, 2013)

David9962000 said:


> I wonder if this mod will work on my 12 Tiguan, I don't like the turn signals "a la Buick".


First check address 46 Central Conv out with the Vagcom to see if BCM2 2.0 module is installed in your car.

Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 4H0-907-064-46.clb

Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 BK HW: 4H0 907 064 BK
Component: BCM2 2.0 H31 0330
Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0158645148
Coding: 0106123A28B9500080A00620010000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 73E5380FD2AD0D86807


Disassemble the rear light and see if you have a free connector for the yellow bulb. 

If the above are ok you may do this mod.


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

KPSII said:


> *THANK YOU!!!* The _only_ thing I don't like about my 12T'regLux is the rear turn signals... Was looking to have a friend in Frankfurt ship me a set from there, but found out they weren't compatible...
> 
> Ordered the bulbs - will post the results when it's done.


OK - Finally got a chance to play... Here's where things stand after 2.5hrs:


installed amber bulbs :thumbup:
modified 'Adaptation' setting per suggestions :thumbup: 
amber lights are blinking :thumbup:


BUT



inside lights blink too 


Played w/a number of combination - Decided to leave it here.... _for now_.


----------



## ppozo (Jun 7, 2013)

KPSII said:


> OK - Finally got a chance to play... Here's where things stand after 2.5hrs:
> 
> 
> installed amber bulbs :thumbup:
> ...




Do you mean the gate lights are blinking ?

What values are in channels 197 & 198 ?


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

ppozo said:


> Do you mean the gate lights are blinking ?
> 
> What values are in channels 197 & 198 ?


Yep - The gate lights are blinking.... Also, just realized that the outer tail-lights (left & right) were brighter than the gate lights, like the brakes were activated.

The setting for 195/196 are 5124 and 5156, respectively


----------



## ppozo (Jun 7, 2013)

KPSII said:


> Yep - The gate lights are blinking.... Also, just realized that the outer tail-lights (left & right) were brighter than the gate lights, like the brakes were activated.
> 
> The setting for 195/196 are 5124 and 5156, respectively


These values are right for night light + brake. 

May the problem is in channels 197 & 198 , that control the gate red lamps. 

(Reverse white lamps in tail gate are controlled by channel 205 & 206)

Take a look what values do you have. Mine are 

Channel 197 : 51201
Channel 198 : 51233

Theses ones are just for night light (less intensity) and work fine in my Treg.


----------



## cberwald (Sep 11, 2011)

KPSII said:


> OK - Finally got a chance to play... Here's where things stand after 2.5hrs:
> 
> installed amber bulbs :thumbup:
> modified 'Adaptation' setting per suggestions :thumbup:
> ...


Did you ever find a solution to this? I attempted the same thing on my 2011, with the same result. I coded everything back to the factory USA settings, but now the gate lights blink in addition to the corner red ones, and my reverse lights don't work.


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

cberwald said:


> Did you ever find a solution to this? I attempted the same thing on my 2011, with the same result. I coded everything back to the factory USA settings, but now the gate lights blink in addition to the corner red ones, and my reverse lights don't work.


No change...


----------



## cberwald (Sep 11, 2011)

KPSII said:


> No change...


I found some codes on a German-language Touareg forum. I'm going to try and give those a go in the next week or so, and if they work, I'll post them up here.


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

cberwald said:


> I found some codes on a German-language Touareg forum. I'm going to try and give those a go in the next week or so, and if they work, I'll post them up here.


Much appreciated!!


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

cberwald said:


> I found some codes on a German-language Touareg forum. I'm going to try and give those a go in the next week or so, and if they work, I'll post them up here.


Well?? What's the update???


----------

